# Cocktail Setup Video



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I just got some Chinese tubes and i remember a cocktail setup video using two diffferent sizes of tube. Does anyone know where it is I can't find it.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

is this the one your searching ?






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhTVxZ1pQQ8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm definately going to give this ago.

If anyone has any more info i'd be very interested. Are the tubes the same size? What sort of results are people getting? Whats the wear rate? etc etc.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks e shot exactely what i was after. I made a set and seem pretty good to me in terms of speed ca't sat about wear yet as i don't know.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Ive done them before, they send a 8mm steel ball flying, very fast setup, jeff


----------

